# Probefahrt Yt Wicked Comp, Canyon Torque ex, Radon Swoop



## HansMaulwurf31 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute, 

gibt es jemanden in der Gegend der eines der Bikes in M besitzt und mich mal draufsetzen lassen würde? Will anstatt meines All Mountains nun etwas mit mehr Abfahrtspotential. Würd mich natürlich auch mit nem Bier oder ähnlichem erkenntlich zeigen


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2013)

Leider nicht, fast hätte ich das Wicked Comp gehabt aber nur in L.
Was hast Du denn für ein AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (27. Oktober 2013)

Fahre derzeit ein Canyon Nerve Am von 2011, hoffe jedoch dass ich einen Käufer finde


----------



## norman68 (2. November 2013)

Von wo kommst du? Das YT solltest doch in Forchheim Probieren können. Ruf doch dort einfach mal an.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (2. November 2013)

Komme aus der Nähe von Regensburg. Bei Yt kann man leider nur auf dem Parkplatz rumrollen. Falls sich nichts besseres findet, werde ich wohl mal hinfahren. Habe auf ne richtige Probefahrt gehofft.


----------



## norman68 (2. November 2013)

Von einen Gelände Ausritt hast du ja nichts geschrieben. Du schriebst nur was von draufsetzen.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (2. November 2013)

Probesitzen würd zur Not auch reichen, jedoch hätte ich gerne einen vergleich zwischen den rädern, und der ist im Grunde nur im Gelände möglich.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2013)

kaufs einfach ... passt scho 

leider is mein YT zur Zeit einem Schrotthaufen ähnlicher als nem bike  (und eh kein comp) würd dich wahrscheinlich eh nur abschrecken


----------



## dakonr (4. Dezember 2013)

Mit YT kannste echt nix falsch machen. Ich fahre selbst ein Wicked 170 (2012). 
Rahmengröße ist M und identisch mit dem Wicked Comp. Falls du damit mal ne Ausfahrt machen willst kannst du das gerne machen, wenn ich als Pfand dafür deins bekomme bzw lässt sich ggf. zusammen ne Ausfahrt machen


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (4. Dezember 2013)

Super Sache, würd mich mal melden wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab, kann jedoch noch etwas dauern. Gibt natürlich dann auch ein Bierchen oder so;-)


----------

